

Cross-Compiling Android Applications to the iPhone - pufuwozu
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TG-NIt2O5J8

======
edster
This video is out of date and should not be referenced.

Mainly, the cross compile approach he is mentioning is now not permitted under
the "Flash Fix" in the developer agreement that Apple came up with, which
requires apps to be written using only native tools.

What's funny, at least I think, is that Apple used to support Cocoa Java which
looked very much like the java implementation being shown in the example.

